# AMD Serverprozessoren punkten



## Adam West (15. November 2011)

AMD Opteron




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Guten Morgen,

gerade lese ich auf www.heise.de einen interessanten Artikel über die neuen AMD Server CPUs auf Bulldozer Architektur.
Es wird davon berichtet, dass die AMD Server CPUs ihre Intel Gegner um bis zu 30 % bei geringerem Verbrauch abhängen.

Hier ein Auszug:



> In einem Zweisockelsystem von Supermicro (815-7) erreichte im c't-Labor  die Matrix-Multiplikation (DGEMM) mit FMA4  in der Bibliothek ACML 5.0.0  auf zwei Mal Opteron 6276 (2,3 GHz) 222 GFlops und der Linpack 205  GFlops, beide bei Matrixgrößen von 30.00. AMD schaffte mit mehr Speicher  und größeren Matrizen sogar 239 GFlops. Intels aktuelle  Zweisockelserver mit Westmere-EP (Xeon 5680, 6 physische Kerne, 3,33  GHz) kommt mit der aktuellen Mathebibliothek MKL auf 144 GFlops. Auch  bei SPECInt_rate2006_base und SPECfp_rate2006_base, gemessen nach dem  c't-Messszenario (64-Bit-Code, keine Smartheap-Spezialbibliothek, keine  großen Speicherseiten), konnte der AMD-Prozessor die Westmere-Konkurrenz  um 20 bis 30 Prozent abhängen: unter Linux (Betaversion von Red Hat  Enterprise Linux 6.2 mit eingespieltem L1-Alias-Patch) mit  dem neuen  AMD-Compiler open64 4.2.5.2  contra Intel Composer2011SP1 (Icc/Fortran  12.1) steht es im Integervergleich  454 zu 349 und bei Gleitkomma 337 zu  246.


 (Sorry für die Große Quote, aber da was abzuschneiden wäre nicht sinnvoll^^)

Es wird im Artikel auch die Rechneleistung pro Watt angesprochen, welche mit den neuen AMD Server CPUs wesentlich besser ist, als die der Intel Konkurrenz



> Die Energieaufnahme des Interlagos ist zudem unter Linpack-Vollast um 60  Watt geringer als die der Intel-CPUs. Mit 502 MFlops/Watt gegenüber 311  MFlops/Watt spricht dann die Linpack-Effizienz für sich. Dank  C6-Schlafzustands kann sich das Interlagos-System auch im  SPECPower-Benchmark (mit IBM J9-VM unter Windows) deutlich mit 1736 zu  1203 ssj_ops/Watt an die Spitze setzen.


Selbstverständlich ist zu berücksichtigen, das die AMD CPUs neu sind und die Intel Konkurrenz schon am Markt waren, jedoch finde ich die Unterschiede schon erwähnenswert. Wenn man sich die Quotes durchliest, sind schon markante Unterschiede zu erkennen!

Man muss allerdings auch berücksichtigen, dass bald Intels Sandy Bridge EP am Markt ankommen werden, was den Konkurrenzkampf neu gestalten wird.

*Für die Interessierten: Viel Spaß beim Lesen!*

Edit: Ich sehe das hier mal als ergänzende News zum Thread von PCGH, da in meinem Thread Testergebnisse und weitere "Benches" bekannt sind und hier "nur" technische Daten geliefert wurden.

Hier noch eine Tabelle, sie ist direkt von der Quelle:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG

Quelle: heise.de


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

das sieht doch gar nicht mal schecht aus, Bully ist halt eine Server CPU


----------



## winpoet88 (15. November 2011)

Sieht wirklich gut aus, das Ergebniss, "Bulli" liegt zwischen 20 - 30 % vor der Westmere Konkurrenz ! Dumm nur, das die wenigsten von uns sich einen Server zulegen werden......!!

Grüsse Winpo8T


----------



## Adam West (15. November 2011)

Ja, darum gehts auch nicht. Ich wollte verdeutlichen, dass der Bulli durchaus gut ist und wie man sieht, kann AMD im Serversegment deutlich punkten! Sollte nicht andeuten, dass hier alle Server brauchen oder ähnliches


----------



## DiabloJulian (15. November 2011)

Lasst die Trolls Trolls sein.
Aber warum schneidet BD hier mit der Leistungsaufnahme so gut ab und im Desktopbereich so schlecht?


----------



## Adam West (15. November 2011)

Naja, die Serverpendanten sind geringer getaktet und dann noch die Multicore optimierte Serversoftware, etc... und schon hat man eine recht effiziente CPU (würd ich mal annehmen).


----------



## pibels94 (15. November 2011)

jop, 1GHz weniger Takt macht recht viel aus, die Spannung dürfte auch niedriger sein


----------



## Painkiller (15. November 2011)

Guten Morgen! 

Einigen Usern scheint es wirklich an Objektivität und Diskussionsgrundlagen zu fehlen. 

Kurz gesagt: Hier wird nicht getrollt/geflamet oder sonstige Provokation betrieben! 

Wenn ihr zum Thema was zu sagen habt, dann haltet euch bitte an die allgemeinen Gesprächsregeln.
Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein, muss mit Konsequenzen gerechnet werden. 

Noch immer macht der Ton hier die Musik! 

Gruß
Pain

PS: Getrolle etc. wurde von mir entfernt.


----------



## therealbastard (15. November 2011)

Dem schließe ich mich einmal an...
...kommt bitte mal runter...denn das AMD im Verlauf der letzten fünf Jahre die Entwicklung von Prozessoren nicht völlig vergessen hat, dürfte ja wohl auch der letzte "IntelFan" begriffen haben. Fakt ist , das der Bulldozer ein Prozessor ist, der als Desktopmodel auf ganzer Linie versagt hat und nicht den Wunschgedanken der meißten User entsprach. Rein fachlich ist er aber tatsächlich das "häßliche Entlein" im Teich...und wenn sich Einige von Euch noch an das Märchen erinnern, dann wißt Ihr auch was aus dem Entlein wurde...
Es wundert mich nicht das die Bulldozer Architektur nach und nach auch von der Software besser "verstanden" wird und selbst auf dem Desktop dann auch wieder ein "wahrer" Konkurent für Intel werden kann.

BTW: Der neue SandyBridgeE war in Battlefield 3 auch noch hinter dem 2600K...in "vernünftiger" Software sieht es dann schon wieder anders aus...

Bei dem ganzen Energieeffizienz-theater platzt mir langsam der Kopf...warum sollen wir "PC SPIELER" uns eigentlich ernsthaft Gedanken darüber machen, wie energieffizient die neuen Prozessoren sind ???
Was bringt es wenn die CPU immer "besser" wird, irendwann wohl noch einen blauen Engel bekommt...Die Idioten von AMD/ATI und nVIDIA uns aber mit Grafikkarten versorgen die, wenn sie denn wirklich Ihr volles Potential ausschöpfen sollen 600W verbrauchen und Kunststoffgehäuse nicht verwendet werden sollten...???
Es bringt nichts wenn die Waschmaschine wenig Strom verbraucht, der Trockner aber ein Eigenes AKW braucht.


----------



## AmdNator (15. November 2011)

Hi Zusammen,

der Bulli hat sein zuhause halt nicht im Desktop bereich sondern halt im Server bereich. Hat ja AMD auch gesagt das es eine Server architektur ist.
Also hat AMD nicht ganz falsch gesagt mit den 30% mehr Leistung aber leider für die falsche Plattform mal schauen was die verbesserte Version von der CPU bringt.. Vielleicht kommt ja noch Microsoft noch zu einen SP2 für Win 7 mit einem verbesserten Scheduler mal schauen. Werde das Thema im Auge behalten bin gespannt was da noch so kommt.


Gruß


----------



## michelthemaster (15. November 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Guten Morgen!
> 
> Einigen Usern scheint es wirklich an Objektivität und Diskussionsgrundlagen zu fehlen.
> 
> ...


 
So früh schon am löschen, Pain? 

@ Topic: Habs schon auf CB etc gelesen, also in Servern sollen die Bullis echt rocken. Das freut mich für AMD, weil da das meiste Geld zu holen ist. Trotzdem hoffe ich weiterhin, dass nächstes Jahr mit Pilediver auch eine für uns Spieler interessante CPU rauskommt. Sonst muss ich eben auf Bulli 2 warten 

Gruß

Micha



therealbastard schrieb:


> Dem schließe ich mich einmal an...
> ...kommt bitte mal runter...denn das AMD im Verlauf der letzten fünf Jahre die Entwicklung von Prozessoren nicht völlig vergessen hat, dürfte ja wohl auch der letzte "IntelFan" begriffen haben. Fakt ist , das der Bulldozer ein Prozessor ist, der als Desktopmodel auf ganzer Linie versagt hat und nicht den Wunschgedanken der meißten User entsprach. Rein fachlich ist er aber tatsächlich das "häßliche Entlein" im Teich...und wenn sich Einige von Euch noch an das Märchen erinnern, dann wißt Ihr auch was aus dem Entlein wurde...
> Es wundert mich nicht das die Bulldozer Architektur nach und nach auch von der Software besser "verstanden" wird und selbst auf dem Desktop dann auch wieder ein "wahrer" Konkurent für Intel werden kann.
> 
> ...


 
Hallo Kollege, ganz einfach. Warum nicht Strom sparen, wenn man kann? Der Umwelt zu Liebe vielleicht? Für was sollte man denn eine 600Watt Karte brauchen? Die ganzen heutigen Spiele kommen fast ausschließlich von den Konsolen, und deren Grafikkarte kommt mit weit weniger Wattleistung zurecht (und dementsprechend sehen dann auch die Spiele auf der Konsole aus)  Wenn jeder so denken würde wie du, dann ohje, arme Welt 

Gruß

Micha


----------



## Floletni (15. November 2011)

Die mehr Leistung komtm denke ich mehr über AVX und FMA4 als Erweiterungen. Westmere hatte diese beiden noch nicht. Genau aus diesem Grund (AVX) kommt auch ein i7 2600 bei Linpack(n =  20000) auf 92,39 Gflops im Vergleich zum i7 980x mit 69,7 Gflops.

Was am Ende in Natura raus kommt werden wir wohl bald bei Anandtech lesen.


----------



## geo (15. November 2011)

Ich habe mich gestern schon gewundert das die News mit dem Server BD bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen ignoriert wurde. Klar hier sind fast nur Spieler unterwegs, denke mal das kaum einer seinen eigenen Server betreibt, aber das nicht mal mehr die eingefleischten AMD Fans ein Auge darauf werfen was über dem Tellerrand vor sich geht zeigt deutlich das die breite Masse AMD bereits abgeschrieben hat. 

Meine persönliche Meinung über die sich natürlich streiten lässt ​AMD ist so klein, aber die besten Ideen um alte Architekturen aufzubohren, von denen Intel heute massiv profitiert, kamen von AMD und wurden im Zuge des Lizenzabkommens von Intel nach und nach übernommen. Intel ist momentan nur im Vorteil weil die zu grunde liegende P3 Architektur einfach besser scaliert und Intel über die modernsten Fertigungsanlagen der Branche verfügt die sie sich nur leisten können, weil man AMD immer schön an der kurzen Leine gehalten hat und das nicht auf legale Art und Weise.

Der BD ist im Desktop momentan nicht der Bringer, im Serverbereich rennt AMD Intel so davon wie Intel AMD im Desktop davon rennt.
Der BD hat mit Softwareunterstützung, zugegeben recht spezieller Software zwischen Faktor 2 und 20 mehr Leistung wie aktuelle Intel Chips, also nicht zwischen 2 und 20% sondern doppelt bis 20 mal so schnell. Dabei steckt die Entwicklung noch im Beta Stadium.
Da ich ein paar Leute aus der Branche kenne kann ich auch behaupten das zumindest diese große Stücke auf den BD halten.
Bis derartige Software Entwicklungen auf dem Desktop ankommen können aber leider noch ein paar Jahre ins Land gehn und wenn AMD sich nicht schnell was gutes einfallen lässt und man mit den 2 nächsten Generationen nicht voll aufschließen kann wird AMD im High End Desktop keine Rolle mehr spielen, vorstellbar unter der neuen Leitung wäre auch, das AMD sich komplett aus dem High End Desktop verabschiedet und Intel endlich mal dort angreift wo es richtig weh tut


----------



## Locuza (15. November 2011)

geo schrieb:


> [...]Meine persönliche Meinung über die sich natürlich streiten lässt AMD ist so klein, aber die besten Ideen um alte Architekturen aufzubohren, von denen Intel heute massiv profitiert, kamen von AMD und wurden im Zuge des Lizenzabkommens von Intel nach und nach übernommen. Intel ist momentan nur im Vorteil weil die zu grunde liegende P3 Architektur einfach besser scaliert und Intel über die modernsten Fertigungsanlagen der Branche verfügt die sie sich nur leisten können, weil man AMD immer schön an der kurzen Leine gehalten hat und das nicht auf legale Art und Weise.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



1. Was kam denn bitte von AMD und wovon profitiert Intel massiv?
2. Faktor 20? Das will ich aber sehen. Ich habe eher die Benchmarcs mit FMA4 in Erinnerung welche Faktor 5 besser waren und wirklich schon eine Glanzleistung sind. 
AVX scheint bei AMD bei den ersten Benchmarcs nicht so viel zu bringen, wie bei Intel, was sehr merkwürdig erscheint.
3. Intel rennt nicht AMD im Serverfeld so hinterher wie AMD im Desktop-Bereich. 
Leider kam AMD wieder zu spät und Sandy-Bridge legt um 40-60% zu.
FMA4 ist das große Alleinstellungsmerkmal was AMD in Zukunft noch bleibt und ansonsten sehe ich die Zukunft wieder düster werden


----------



## Cosmas (15. November 2011)

punkt für AMD!

sauber gemacht, schade das der desktop bulli, so versagt hat, aber ne serverarchitektur, is nunmal nicht so einfach auf desktop zu übertragen.

servermarkt, schlag zu!

schaun wir mal, obse den piledriver besser hinbekommen.


----------



## Fatalii (15. November 2011)

Ich, für meinen Teil, sehe AMDs Zukunft ganz klar im Bereich der APUs. Natürlich mit dem Hintergedanken, dass wir uns hierbei nur den Destopbereich anschauen.
Bei dem Blick in die Serversparte wird, auch dank dieser Nachricht, klar, dass AMD mit der neuen Archtektur punkten kann. Denn schon lange vor der Veröfentlichung
der Bulldozer Prozessoren war klar, dass diese Architektur ihre Wurzeln im Serverbereich hat!

Aus diesen Aspekten lässt sich zusammenfassend sagen, dass (wie schon von Geo geschrieben) AMD sich auf den Server- und Desktop-Mainstream-Einstiegs-Bereich
konzentrieren sollte. Denn mit den momentanen Produkten und den nächsten Generationen in der Hinterhand, könnten sie dort auftrumphen und vielleicht Intel ausstechen.
Es wäre definitiv kein Armutszeugnis für AMD, wenn sie die High-End-Desktop-Sparte Intel überlassen. Es sind Prestigeprodukte und AMD braucht als
kleiner Chiphersteller sowas nicht. Die APUs sind deren Kronjuwelen und damit können sie Intel die Stirn bieten.

MfG Andy

P.S. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen Intel. Ich möchte damit nur verdeutlichen, dass AMD in anderen Segmenten durchaus sehr konkurrenzfähig ist.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

Eigentlich logish, dass AMD den BD für Server optimiert, da wird mehr Geld verdient.
Jetzt muss das Bulli Update nur noch für den Desktopmarkt greifen.
Und dann könnten doch alle glücklich sein (vorsichtig optimistisch).


----------



## cookiebrandt (15. November 2011)

therealbastard schrieb:


> Bei dem ganzen Energieeffizienz-theater platzt mir langsam der Kopf...warum sollen wir "PC SPIELER" uns eigentlich ernsthaft Gedanken darüber machen, wie energieffizient die neuen Prozessoren sind ???
> Was bringt es wenn die CPU immer "besser" wird, irendwann wohl noch einen blauen Engel bekommt...Die Idioten von AMD/ATI und nVIDIA uns aber mit Grafikkarten versorgen die, wenn sie denn wirklich Ihr volles Potential ausschöpfen sollen 600W verbrauchen und Kunststoffgehäuse nicht verwendet werden sollten...???
> Es bringt nichts wenn die Waschmaschine wenig Strom verbraucht, der Trockner aber ein Eigenes AKW braucht.


 
Ja geil! die CPU 600W, die GraKa auch noch mal 500 und der PC braucht auch sein eigenes AKW und ist von der Lautstärke her kaum zu bändigen! Ich bin da schon ganz froh drüber, einen (Groß-)Verbraucher weniger zu haben. Und wenn du alle Großverbraucher eindämmen kannst, kannst du vielleicht allein durch das Ersetzen einige Euronen sparen und dazu noch deinen Beitrag zur Umwelt hinzugeben. Abgesehen davon ist die Energieeffizienz auch mitverantwortlich dafür, dass überhaupt effiziente CPUs hergestellt werden  - wenn nicht darauf geachtet wird, kann man das Ergebnis wie bei'm Pentium 4 sehen, der durch seinen hohen Verbrauch das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht hatte.


----------



## XE85 (15. November 2011)

Locuza schrieb:


> AVX scheint bei AMD bei den ersten Benchmarcs nicht so viel zu bringen, wie bei Intel, was sehr merkwürdig erscheint.



Das ist aber nicht weiter verwunderlich. Denn ein BD kann bei AVX nur halb so viele (256 Bit) Befehle abarbeiten wie ohne AVX mit 128 Bit Befehlen. Das liegt schlicht daran das für AVX die beiden 128Bit Einheiten eines Moduls zu einer 256 Bit Einheit zusammen geschaltet werden. Intels CPUs können unter AVX genauso viele Befehle abarbeiten wie ohne.

mfg


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

Off-Topic Da für viele hier Umweltschutz wichtig ist, habe ich eine Empfehlung anstelle von Google => Ecosia.org (ecosia.de)


----------



## Verminaard (15. November 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Off-Topic Da für viele hier Umweltschutz wichtig ist, habe ich eine Empfehlung anstelle von Google => Ecosia.org (ecosia.de)


 
Danke 

Alle reden von Umweltschutz, Energiesparen und Aehnlichem, aber keiner machts.


----------



## geo (15. November 2011)

@Locuza

Na dann warte mal ab 
Wie ich schon sagte, sehr spezielle Anwendungen, die vor allem für Supercomputer intressant sind.
Warte bis die neuen Server in Dienst gestellt werden und schau dann mal in der Weltrangliste nach wo sie stehn 

Mal sehn was Intel in nächster Zeit in den Server Markt entlässt, dann reden wir nochmal drüber


----------



## Hampti (15. November 2011)

naja von der architektur her sind die neuen amd prozessoren schon etwas besser auf server ausgelegt als die intel pendant's.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Danke
> 
> Alle reden von Umweltschutz, Energiesparen und Aehnlichem, aber keiner machts.



Mit Verzeihung erneut Off-Topic
Dann hoffe ich, dass viele mal diese Suchmaschine testen.
Die Spendet nicht nur ein Großteil der Einnahmen sondern nutzt selber auch nur "grünenn" Strom
Alternativ falls man nicht fündig wird, gibt es noch Znout als Suchmaschine, darauf verweist Ecosia aber selber dann...


----------



## Locuza (15. November 2011)

geo schrieb:


> @Locuza
> 
> Na dann warte mal ab
> Wie ich schon sagte, sehr spezielle Anwendungen, die vor allem für Supercomputer intressant sind.
> ...



An Faktor 20 will ich immer noch nicht glauben  
Ich hoffe das Server-Anbieter, die nicht an AMD gebunden sind, auch einen Bulldozer kaufen werden. Intel wird sowieso wieder nur "allgemein" davon rennen, 22nm sei Dank.
Aber FMA4 für Wissenschaftliche Bereiche und die Physik darf AMD bisweilen für sich beanspruchen und ich hoffe das reicht auch aus, um weiterhin größeren Gewinn zu generieren. Mir ist es nämlich mittlerweile auch total egal, wie schlecht oder gut der Bulldozer ist, solange AMD in irgendeinen Umfeld operativ mehr Gewinn damit machen kann. 
Wäre der Launch zeitlich früher gewesen, dann hätte AMD noch mal mehr verlangen können, anstatt wieder bei allgemeinen Serverumgebungen über den Preis zu gehen. Aber gut der Preis ist dennoch (Einsteigermodell) den Desktopmodellen 5 mal überlegen.


----------



## M4xw0lf (15. November 2011)

Faszinierend. Bei den Desktop-Ergebnissen hatte ich nicht geglaubt, dass Bulldozer gegen die Serverkonkurrenz einen Blumentopf gewinnen könnte - vor allem geringere Leistungsaufnahme bei besserer Leistung, what?


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

Im wahrsten Sinne sind das zwei Welten. Desktop und Server.


----------



## ASD_588 (15. November 2011)

Das der bulli so gut als server cpu abschneidet hätte ich nicht erwartet.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (15. November 2011)

Die CPU hat zwar den Spagatt nicht wirklich geschafft zwischen Server und Desktop aber die Ausrichtung war ja auch immer klar eigentlich.
Für AMD freut es mich, dass Ihr Produkt somit im Zielmarkt gute Eigenschaften aufweißt. Als Desktopuser kann ich aber nur hoffen das die Entwicklung jetzt bisschen in unsere Richtung weitergeht.


----------



## 0Martin21 (15. November 2011)

so nun will ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben.

Also der BD war und ist eine reine Server-CPU, das war eigentlich schon nach einigen ankündigungen klar, einige (ich auch!) haben gehofft das der BD auch im Desktop-Bereich gut oder gar sehr gut abschneidet. Nacht einigen ersten infos sah es ja wirklich so aus. Aber dann die Enttäuschung BD ich meist sogar langsamer als sein X6-vorgänger. OK, das kann passieren mit einen neuen Architektur, aber der Vorsprung von Intel ist schon Hammer. Naja, was solls, wir hoffen das der pildriver viel besser wird für uns Spieler.

Nun habe ich dieses Thema gelesen und muß mich schon wundern das die CPU im Serverbereich so rockt. Was soll man dazu sagen!? AMD macht was draus und holt Intel ein, nicht im High-End, nein da nicht! Da wo viele ihre rechner kaufen CPU um die 100 bis 200,-€. Naja ich denke das im Servermarkt viel Geld liegt und das im Supercomputerbereich die BD's noch besser glänzen können. Was mich noch wundert ist das bei win die Threat-Verteilung so Sch***e ist. Geht doch auch bei Intel.


Nun noch eine kleiner Tipp an die Ökos die hier schon wieder rum jammern.
1. Wenn ihr Strom sparen wollt kauft euch keine neuen Spiele.
2. Nervt doch bitte andere und nicht in solchen Themen wie dieses.
3. Das der BD das bessere Energiesparsystem an Board hat ist ka klar wenn der ganze Module(nicht Kerne oder Integer-Kerne, oder wer weis noch wie man die noch Schimpft) abschalten kann. Das wissen wir alle.
4. Seht zu das die Erzeugung von Erneuerbearen-Energien in der Bilanz positiv sind! Das sind die meisten nicht, siehe Bioerdgaseinspeiseanlagen, wo der Stromzähler der Verdichteranlager schnellerdreht als Energie in das Ferngasnetz eingespeißt wird. Oder die Solaranlagen, wie viel Energie wird verbraucht um die Herzustellen und was bringen die nach 20Jahren?(20 Jahre leben die meisten Solarzellen nicht und wenn dann mit einer wesenlich schlechtere Energieausbeute)


Wenn ihr weitermachen wollt in einen anderen Thema oder per PM, mach ich gern, das die unwissenden auch mal mehr Infos bekommen. ZurInfo ich arbeite bei einem Energieunternehmen und bekomme einiges mit. Die letzten Preiserhöhungen im Strom-/Erdgas-/Fernwärme-Bereich kommen alle von ÖKo und Bio! Aber das wird meinst in der Presse tot geschwiegen, wie der der Atommüll der am 1. Advent nach Gorleben fährt unser Müll ist den wir aus Frankreich abnehmen müßen und das jeder Tag richtig teuer ist in Frankreich.


Schönen gruß euch allen Martin

PS: Admins/Mods bitte nichts löschen, Danke.


----------



## cubbi223 (16. November 2011)

Gebt der Archttektur Zeit. Intel HT Brauchte auch Länger um Marktreif zu sein


----------



## M4xw0lf (16. November 2011)

cubbi223 schrieb:


> Gebt der Archttektur Zeit. Intel HT Brauchte auch Länger um Marktreif zu sein


 
Das denke ich auch, nur leider hatte und hat Intel natürlich eine wesentlich bessere Unterstützung seitens der Entwickler - logisch bei der Verbreitung der Prozessoren. Deswegen wird es wohl nicht so schnell geschehen, dass die Entwickler den doppelten Aufwand in Kauf nehmen, um ihre Software auf einer im Desktopmarkt eigentlich unbedeutenden Architektur zu optimieren.


----------



## Adam West (16. November 2011)

Das ist eben das Problem, die geringe Verbreitung von AMD und die entsprechend geringe Optimierung für deren CPUs ist eine massive Behinderung. Ich denk, das wird sich leider auch nicht ändern...


----------



## Sauerland (16. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Das ist eben das Problem, die geringe Verbreitung von AMD und die entsprechend geringe Optimierung für deren CPUs ist eine massive Behinderung. Ich denk, das wird sich leider auch nicht ändern...


 
Also ich glaube mal nicht, dass Microsoft es auf sich nehmen wird, den BD nicht Softwareseitig zu unterstützen. Bei den AMIs gäbe das ganz schnell ein neues Gerichtsverfahren wegen der Ungleichbehandlung zu Intel.

Was diverse Softwareschmieden daraus machen steht natürlich auf einem ganz anderen Blatt. Aber auch da würden sich die Firmen wieder selbst schaden, wenn sie nicht das Alleinstellungsmerkmal ausnutzen würden. Fragt euch mal um wieviel der Verkauf eines Produktes zum selbstläufer werden könnte, wenn auf der Verpackung steht 30% schneller dank FMA4 oder was auch immer. Davon betroffen wären dann die Grafik-/Video/Musiksoftware Hersteller oder andere die auf mathematische Berechnungen abzielen.

Und selbst bei den Spieleherstellern besteht doch die Möglichkeit. Hier käme es allerdings auf AMDs Unterstützung an und da steht es dann in den Sternen wieviel die neuen Manager bereit sind an Geld in die Hand zu nehmen um die Firmen zu unterstützen, wie Intel das macht, ja angeblich sogar NVidia.

AMD selbst hat ja bereits geäußert, dass man den Bulldozer nachfolger nun mehr auf Desktop optimieren will. Ich vermute mal dreist, dass dies genauso ablaufen wird wie beim damaligen Phenom I zu Phenom II welche wenige Monate später folgte, der ja auch schon aus der Basis des alten Opteron entstand. Wäre dies der Fall, dann dürfen wir auf eine ansprechende Leistung bei Piledriver hoffen.


Gruß


----------



## Rollora (16. November 2011)

Hmm also entgegen dem Starpost stehen offizielle Tests (AnandTech - Bulldozer for Servers: Testing AMD's "Interlagos" Opteron 6200 Series)
Aber es sieht wirklich viel besser aus als im Desktopsegment.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (16. November 2011)

Super! Dann haben sie mehr Geld für die Entwicklung schneller Desktop Cpu's, mal ein Sprung wie damals beim Thunderbolt wäre was


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (16. November 2011)

Wir haben ja alle die Hoffnung das es bergauf geht mit der zweiten BD Generation


----------



## Cosmas (17. November 2011)

Darkfleet85 schrieb:


> Super! Dann haben sie mehr Geld für die Entwicklung schneller Desktop Cpu's, mal ein Sprung wie damals beim Thunder*BIRD* wäre was



fixed for ya 

ansonsten, jo, umsomehr kohle AMD verdient, umsomehr kann auch reinvestiert werden, schaumer mal.


----------



## Adam West (17. November 2011)

@Sauerland: Ich verstehe was du meinst, ich mutmaßte auch nur die schlimmste aller schlimmen Situationen 
@Sonntagsfahrer: Naja, was das Serversegment angeht, scheint es ja schon bei der ersten Gen. bergauf gegangen zu sein


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (17. November 2011)

Meinte auch nur die Desktop Variante  wobei schneller ist ja immer besser


----------



## Painkiller (17. November 2011)

Das liegt jetzt ganz alleine bei AMD. Die haben jetzt einen neuen Technikchef.  Mal sehen was die nächsten Ankündigungen so bringen, oder ob AMD bei der aktuellen Roadmap bleiben will.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (17. November 2011)

Lassen wir uns überraschen, wird bestimmt spannend...


----------



## 0Martin21 (17. November 2011)

Ich warte auch mal was AMD da so macht ich hoffe ja das es im  Desktopbereich wieder besser wird und vor allem das AMD die AVX-Befehle  in einen Update des Chips auch in 256bit-Befehlen verarbeiten kann und das in der gleichen Zeit nichts mit 128 Bit doppelt so schnell und so. ich meine AMD müßte doch wissen was den BD hindert im Desktopmarkt besser zu sein als ein SB 2600k, oder? Ich weiß nicht wo aber ich glaube das ein grund auch in kleinen L1 Chance liegt der auch zu langsam ist, oder war es der L3? bin mir nicht sicher. Zudem war da noch was mit den Daten Input, ich glaube die Lane's, 4 an der Zahl oder? allein da hat der Phenom2 mehr Leistung, zur Verfügung. Bloß kann mir einer mal sagen warum der BD im Serverbereich so gut ist? Liegt es daran der er mehr Input bekommt und diese Efektiver abarbeiten kann? so nach dem Motte der läuft auf den Am3+ Sokel immer mit angezogender Handbremse, oder mit 1:50 Benzin statt Super plus oder so. gibt es denn Benchmarks wo Module abgeschalten wurden und was der Bd da so bringt, mit gleicher Taktung ohne Turbo.


----------



## Darkfleet85 (17. November 2011)

Hehe danke Cosmos für die Korrektur  der Thunderbolt ist ja der Jet in BF3  hehehe


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (17. November 2011)

Ich glaube die Serverprogramme sind einfach besser auf Multitasking z.B. ausgelegt. Somit kann der BD einfach seine Stärken besser ausspielen.


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

Sonntagsfahrer schrieb:


> Ich glaube die Serverprogramme sind einfach besser auf Multitasking z.B. ausgelegt. Somit kann der BD einfach seine Stärken besser ausspielen.



Kann gut sein. Kommt halt darauf an, ob die Hersteller die zukünftigen Spiele auf die neue Bulldozer-Architektur anpassen.


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

Reicht es nicht aus, vermehrt multi threaded Anwendungen/Spiele zu programmieren? Ich meine, man kann doch sicherlich das auch optimieren, also so, das nicht die IPC wichtig ist, sondern das stattdessen von mehreren Kernen profitiert wird. Ein direkt AMD basierte Optimierung ist doch da nicht notwendig, wenn man das allgemein optimiert, oder?


----------



## Painkiller (18. November 2011)

Wenn ich mir die jetzigen Benchmarks anschaue, dann haut mich das nicht vom Hocker. Interessant wäre es zu sehen, wie die CPU bei Spielen abschneidet, die 6 oder mehr Kerne unterstützen. 

Anno 1404: Bulldozer hinter X6 1100T
BF BC2: 4 FPS über den X6 1100T

Teilweise sind die Ergebnise echt ernüchternd. 
AnandTech - The Bulldozer Review: AMD FX-8150 Tested


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

Das liegt dann wohl wirklich an der Architekur, die IPC Leistung des Bulli scheint sehr gering zu sein, geringer als bei der 1xxx Reihe. Warscheinlich punktet die Bulli Architektur wirklich nur im Serversegment, wenn in bestimmten Programmiersprachen und Instruktionen/Befehlen gearbeitet wird... Ich denke ich werde mir die nächste Gen. besorgen. Soll ja AMD3+ kompatibel werden. Bei der Gen. dann kann man dann vielleicht von der "realen ersten Bulli Gen." sprechen. Die aktuelle scheint mir eher so ne Art Generation 0.5 zu sein...


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. November 2011)

Adam West schrieb:


> Das liegt dann wohl wirklich an der Architekur, die IPC Leistung des Bulli scheint sehr gering zu sein, geringer als bei der 1xxx Reihe. Warscheinlich punktet die Bulli Architektur wirklich nur im Serversegment, wenn in bestimmten Programmiersprachen und Instruktionen/Befehlen gearbeitet wird... Ich denke ich werde mir die nächste Gen. besorgen. Soll ja AMD3+ kompatibel werden. Bei der Gen. dann kann man dann vielleicht von der "realen ersten Bulli Gen." sprechen. Die aktuelle scheint mir eher so ne Art Generation 0.5 zu sein...



da hast du wohl recht, ds im Desktop der bulli ech schlecht ist, aber was mich mal interesieren würde ist ein FX8150 mit 4 Modulen dann 3,2,1 zu testen, ob man da was sehen kann. vieleicht kommen nur die Daten nicht durch die Lanes? Nur wer hat ein Bulli und testet das mal?


----------



## Adam West (18. November 2011)

Naja, ich hatte vor, auf AM3+ umzurüsten. Aber ich wollte ehrlich gesagt auf die nächste Rev. warten, denn der 8150 bringt mir herrlich wenig für Spiele...


----------



## 0Martin21 (18. November 2011)

ich habe ein Board mit AM3+ nur der nutzen eine neue CPU einzubauen ist fraglich, mit dem 1090T komme ich sehr gut über die runden und der Bulli ist da leider nicht besser. Ich wollte ja nur mal wissen ob der Bulli bei 2 Modulen 50% der Leistung hat oder noch 70% oder gar mehr. kann doch sein der der die Daten nicht schnellgenug bekommt und ausgeben kann. Aber ich rate da ins Blaue, mir kommt es nur so vor, das die Inputlanes und Outputlanse zu langsam oder zu wenig sind, es sind ja definitiv weniger als bei einen Phenom2 oder?!


----------



## ASD_588 (19. November 2011)

> Kann gut sein. Kommt halt darauf an, ob die Hersteller die zukünftigen Spiele auf die neue Bulldozer-Architektur anpassen.


 das würden die spiele herseller warscheinlich nur tun wen AMD ihnen bares gibt.


----------



## 0Martin21 (19. November 2011)

ASD_588 schrieb:


> das würden die spiele herseller warscheinlich nur tun wen AMD ihnen bares gibt.


 
naja, ich denke eher wenn die merken das mit der Bulli viel mehr machbar ist als jetzt dann schon.


----------



## Skysnake (19. November 2011)

0Martin21 schrieb:


> Ich warte auch mal was AMD da so macht ich hoffe ja das es im  Desktopbereich wieder besser wird und vor allem das AMD die AVX-Befehle  in einen Update des Chips auch in 256bit-Befehlen verarbeiten kann und das in der gleichen Zeit nichts mit 128 Bit doppelt so schnell und so.


ähm AVX ist! 256 Bit breit. Sse ist 128 Bit breit. Da haste was total falsch verstanden. Der einzige Unterschied ist, das ein sb Core ein AVX-Befehl ausführen kann oder einen sse Befehl. Ein AMD-Modul kann 1 AVX oder 2 SSE.



> ich meine AMD müßte doch wissen was den BD hindert im Desktopmarkt besser zu sein als ein SB 2600k, oder? Ich weiß nicht wo aber ich glaube das ein grund auch in kleinen L1 Chance liegt der auch zu langsam ist, oder war es der L3? bin mir nicht sicher. Zudem war da noch was mit den Daten Input, ich glaube die Lane's, 4 an der Zahl oder? allein da hat der Phenom2 mehr Leistung, zur Verfügung. Bloß kann mir einer mal sagen warum der BD im Serverbereich so gut ist? Liegt es daran der er mehr Input bekommt und diese Efektiver abarbeiten kann? so nach dem Motte der läuft auf den Am3+ Sokel immer mit angezogender Handbremse, oder mit 1:50 Benzin statt Super plus oder so. gibt es denn Benchmarks wo Module abgeschalten wurden und was der Bd da so bringt, mit gleicher Taktung ohne Turbo.


 
sorry, keine Ahnung von was für "Lanes" du sprichst, aber ja die hohen Latenzen und niedrigen Bandbreiten sind wohl durchaus ein Problem, das war's aber auch.

Ich kann dich nur bitten, bevor du hier die große Analysekeule schwingst, bitte erst mal mit dem Aufbau und der Funktionsweise einer CPU auseinander setzen. So ist dad total für'n Arsch


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. November 2011)

Skysnake, ich habe doch auch geschrieben das ich mir nicht sicher bin und das wenn ich mich täusche bitte einer Berichtigt. Ich habe nur die Vermutung in den Raumgeworfen das der Bulli nicht schnell genug Daten bekommt, nicht mehr oder weniger.


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

was du gerade aber machst ist, als ob ein Blinder über Farbgestaltung diskutiert.

sorry, aber da muss man jetzt bei Adam und Eva anfangen, damit ich dir das erklären kann. Ich hoffe du verstehst, das ich dazu nicht gewillt bin. Da musste dich schon etwas mit Hardware Architekturen beschäftigen. Geh i  eine Bibliothek und hol dir ein Buch dazu. Sind dann zwar normal 200-600 Seiten, aber danach sollte alles klar sein.


----------



## 0Martin21 (20. November 2011)

sag mal willst du mich veräppeln!? Ja ich bin nicht der Fraek der alles weiß und!? Ich habe doch nur eine Vermutung gestellt die mir in den Sinn gekommen ist, das die Sch*** sein kann, weiß ich selbst, nur wollte ich mal wissen ob es denn der Zeit auch daran liegt oder ganz und garnicht.


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

Wie willst du aber Vermutungen darüber anstellen, an was die Probleme liegen, wenn dir die Grundlagen fehlen?

Du würfelst da einfach irgendwelche Sachen zusammen, kreierst dann noch Zeugs und willst damit dann auf irgendwelche womöglichen Probleme anspielen? Das funktioniert so einfach nicht. Wie soll ich dir jetzt was erklären, wenn du nicht mal SSE und AVX auseinander/unterscheiden kannst? Das ist wirklich nichts großartiges, aber dir fehlt einfach einiges an Grundlage. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das solltest du dir einfach anlesen, ist auch nicht schwer. So wärs aber als ob ich mit meiner Freundin über Quentenphysik rede. 

Das Ziel, das du dir gesteckt hast, "bischen" darüber zu reden, wo AMD Probleme hat, und woran das liegen könnte, ist einfach viel viel viel zu hoch gesteckt, da man dafür ja erst mal überhaupt die ganzen Grundlagen verstehen muss. Was sind Caches, wie funktionieren Sie, welche Arten gibt es, wie sind Sie aufgebaut, was ist ein on-Chip-Interconnect, was ist Kohärenz, was sind Kohärenzprotokolle, wie funktionieren diese, was ist ein TLB, was ist ein Front-/Back-End, was sind Cores, was ist Superskalarität, was ist ooO, was sind Pipelines, was ist spekulative Sprungvorhersage, etc. etc. etc.

Das waren jetzt nur die aller aller wichtigsten Sachen, die man auch Nachts um 3 wenn einen einer Weckt, sofort runter beten können sollte, wenn man wirklich so tief einsteigen will, wie du das vor hast. Ich helf gern und erkläre das eine oder andere, wenn jemand etwas wissen will, aber so auf dieser Ebene ist die Diskussion einfach Sinn befreit. Das ist wenn überhaupt dann nur noch Stammtischniveau, und keine Ahnung, ich finde das nicht sonderlich zweckdienlich. Das ist absolut nichts gegen dich. Es wäre wirklich sehr überraschend, wenn jemand, der sich nicht seit langen/studiumstechnisch/beruflich damit beschäftigt, die ganzen Sachen weiß und auch damit etwas anfangen kann. 

Wie gesagt, wenn es dich interessiert, dann les am besten mal ein Buch zu Rechnerarchitekturen. Da wird alles von Grund auf durch genommen. Wenn man etwas weiß, kann man ja auch über gewisse Teile drüber lesen.
Ich kann dir folgende empfehlen:
M. Menge: Moderne Prozessorarchitekturen; Prinzipien und ihre Realisierung
Brinkschulte Ungerer: Mikrocontroller und Mikroprozessoren

Sind beide nicht schlecht und auf deutsch. Das macht gerade am Anfang einiges leichter. Ist einiges zu lesen, aber wirklich informativ. Da versteht man dann auch ganz leicht den Unterschied zwischen SIMD und VLIW


----------



## spionkaese (20. November 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:
			
		

> Wie willst du aber Vermutungen darüber anstellen, an was die Probleme liegen, wenn dir die Grundlagen fehlen?
> 
> Du würfelst da einfach irgendwelche Sachen zusammen, kreierst dann noch Zeugs und willst damit dann auf irgendwelche womöglichen Probleme anspielen? Das funktioniert so einfach nicht. Wie soll ich dir jetzt was erklären, wenn du nicht mal SSE und AVX auseinander/unterscheiden kannst? Das ist wirklich nichts großartiges, aber dir fehlt einfach einiges an Grundlage. Ist nicht böse gemeint, aber das solltest du dir einfach anlesen, ist auch nicht schwer. So wärs aber als ob ich mit meiner Freundin über Quentenphysik rede.
> 
> ...


Woher weisst du eigentlich so viel darüber?
Machst du was in dem Bereich beruflich?


----------



## Skysnake (20. November 2011)

Ja, sozusagen. 

Ich studiere ja Physik mit Nebenfach Informatik, wobei ich da ein Zusatzzertifikat anstrebe, was dann im Umfang dem Bachelor in Informatik entspricht. Dabei spezialisiere ich mich auf (parallele) Hardwarearchitekturen, Hardwareentwurf und GPU-Computing. Naja, und just for fun beschäftige ich mich halt seit so ca 5-8 Jahren mit den unterschiedlichen Hardwarearchitekturen. Da lernt man halt mit der Zeit so einiges. 

Was Hardware und Effekte angeht, die auf diese zurück zu führen sind, bin ich ziemlich fit. Da weiß ich im Allgemeinen schon von was ich rede. Steckt halt einiges an Erfahrung drin. Nur wenige Leute beschäftigen sich halt auch über eine so lange Zeit damit. Da musste schon drin sein, um halbwegs mit zu reden. Es hat sich in den letzten Jahren einfach auch verdammt viel getan, und selbst im Studium reißt man halt viele Sachen nur an, weil man einfach gar nicht die Zeit hat da ins Detail zu gehen. Da muss man sich schon noch selbst auf den Hosenboden setzen und noch zusätzlich Sachen machen.

Naja, und obwohl ich ja einiges an Vorwissen habe, maße ich mir eigentlich nicht wirklich zu, da eine genaue Analyse zu machen. Mehr als auf Ungereimtheiten, wie mit den Cachelatenzen und Cachebandbreiten hinweisen kann ich auch nicht. Das Zeug ist einfach so abartig komplex, da kannste ohne Detailwissen, welches du nur haben kannst, wenn du an der Entwicklung dran sitzt, eigentlich nicht viel zu sagen kannst. Die Effekte, die man sieht können einfach eine ganze Reihe von Ursachen haben, die nicht zwingend etwas miteinander zu tun haben müssen. 

Deswegen ist es auch verdammt schwer, darüber Mutmaßungen an zu stellen, und um so wichtiger ist es, zumindest das zu wissen, was man wissen kann. Ansonsten ist es halt echt verdammt schnell verdammt sinnfrei.

Ich hoffe du verstehst was ich meine.


----------



## thysol (21. November 2011)

@Skysnake
Ich würde dem noch hinzufügen das es sehr hilfreich is zu verstehen wie Mikroprozessoren funktionieren wenn mann Erfahrung mit Assembly Sprache hat.


----------



## Jan565 (21. November 2011)

Was bringt das überhaupt hier drüber zu Diskutieren. Die wenigsten, mich eingeschlossen, wissen gar nicht worauf es bei solchen Server ankommt die was weiß ich wie viele CPU´s und GPU´s haben. Vorstellen kann man sich vieles, aber was wirklich gemacht wird, weiß keiner, außer die, die es machen. 

@Skysnake. 

Ich weiß was du meinst ja. Aber leider gibt es viele, die einfach nur drauf los sabbeln und dabei gar nicht verstehen was dahinter steckt. Ich selbst weiß auch nur im Groben woraus eine CPU besteht und was und wie Funktioniert in der Theorie. In der Praxis ist alles noch viel Komplexer und da steigt man als außenstehender eh nicht durch.


----------



## Skysnake (21. November 2011)

thysol schrieb:


> @Skysnake
> Ich würde dem noch hinzufügen das es sehr hilfreich is zu verstehen wie Mikroprozessoren funktionieren wenn mann Erfahrung mit Assembly Sprache hat.


 
ja, wobei man vorher erst mal die Grundlagen wissen sollte, sonst wird das ziemlich schwierig 

@Jan: ja das ist leider so.


----------



## Sonntagsfahrer (24. November 2011)

Skysnake schrieb:


> ja, wobei man vorher erst mal die Grundlagen wissen sollte, sonst wird das ziemlich schwierig
> 
> @Jan: ja das ist leider so.



Wie wäre es dann mit einen Grundlagenthreat


----------

